
SpaceX Starlink Satellites Spotted over Netherlands [video] - HNLurker2
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ytUygPqjXEc
======
dchest
Original source: [https://sattrackcam.blogspot.com/2019/05/wowowow-
spectacular...](https://sattrackcam.blogspot.com/2019/05/wowowow-spectacular-
view-of-spacex.html)

------
gus_massa
Miniwebapp request: Can someone make a webpage where I can enter my
coordinates (or City) and the page calculates when I can see the satellites
"train". Bonus points for indicating the general direction (east, up, west).
Extra bonus points for a graphical approximated image, where it shows a few
train position at different times.

~~~
anotheryou
this one is _just_ as you described:
[http://me.cmdr2.org/starlink/](http://me.cmdr2.org/starlink/)

or the "iss detector" app. on android you can even watch a 30s ad to get the
"famous objects extention".

You than need to fiddle with the settings > enable famous objects > select
satelites or somethang > choose starlink

~~~
HNLurker2
>[http://me.cmdr2.org/starlink/](http://me.cmdr2.org/starlink/)

Wow thanks man. I just saw them today at 3:00 am , the sky was the clearest it
ever been. I saw them and I thought they were far away city lights but they
disappeared after few minutes :-)

~~~
anotheryou
They are still a train, right? Most of them bunched up, moving fast.

I also caught them this night and they looked amazing (but moved in to the
shadow quite quickly).

